# Virtual Regatta - Vendee



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone signed up for the Virtual Vendee Globe race? It's not too late, I signed up last night and I am 60000th out of 100000.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

100000 - that is a lot of boats. How do you all want to squeeze round horn.
All spinnakers up and you would stop the trade winds.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm currently 61026th place  nad I think it's now up to 102000+ boats


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

My boat is Kelpie on the race what is your boat name ckgreenman?


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I am right next to you, ckgreen, by the way STARBOARD!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*virtual regatta*



GreatWhite said:


> Has anyone signed up for the Virtual Vendee Globe race? It's not too late, I signed up last night and I am 60000th out of 100000.


I signed up too and I love it! There is now 200 000 people playing! I started a small community on thevirtualsailor_com Come and say hi!!! I would love to debate the different strategies to go across the indian ocean!

All virtualregatta lovers, see you soon!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool, but where's the English option?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*virtualregatta community*

Thanks for checking it out! At the bottom left of the page, there is a dropdown menu that says "francais". You can switch that to "English". And also, half the forums are in English, the other in French... It is still under constuction though... I hope to see you on thevirtualsailor_com soon!


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm racing as ClearView. It's fun, there are a few local sailors (and stinkpotters) I know doing it, and we have a great time 'competing' and congratulating each other on successful and commiserating with each other on failed strategies.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

AboardIndigo said:


> I'm racing as ClearView. It's fun, there are a few local sailors (and stinkpotters) I know doing it, and we have a great time 'competing' and congratulating each other on successful and commiserating with each other on failed strategies.


Seems almost all of my stratagies are failing lately


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

*I just signed up yesterday*

Just signed up yesterday -- well over 200K sailors! Passing derilct boats (contestants who aren't following closely enough to change sails and course) offers enough positive reinforcement to make even late entry worthwhile. I am now down to place number 188716! If I can figure out how to set a decent course for the sleeping hours, I see 170's by this time tomorrow night.
BS (virtual s/v hoochimomma)


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

blowinstink said:


> Just signed up yesterday -- well over 200K sailors! Passing derilct boats (contestants who aren't following closely enough to change sails and course) offers enough positive reinforcement to make even late entry worthwhile. I am now down to place number 188716! If I can figure out how to set a decent course for the sleeping hours, I see 170's by this time tomorrow night.
> BS (virtual s/v hoochimomma)


I don't like to brag (okay, I do, but it's in poor taste to pretend otherwise, but it's just so much work to make it sound like you're not bragging) but I started 3 days late at 50 some-odd thousandth, and am now down to ~6 thousandth.

I'm hoping to finish in the top 100 and have been hesitant to add anyone from SailNet lest I dash their hopes of winning, as they watch the miles it will take to catch up to me keep growing.

Ah, screw it. Everyone needs a goal to shoot for. I'm adding fellow SailNetters.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

AboardIndigo said:


> I don't like to brag (okay, I do, but it's in poor taste to pretend otherwise, but it's just so much work to make it sound like you're not bragging) but I started 3 days late at 50 some-odd thousandth, and am now down to ~6 thousandth.
> 
> I'm hoping to finish in the top 100 and have been hesitant to add anyone from SailNet lest I dash their hopes of winning, as they watch the miles it will take to catch up to me keep growing.
> 
> Ah, screw it. Everyone needs a goal to shoot for. I'm adding fellow SailNetters.


Well geeze, if I'da started only 50,000 off the lead, I might have a shot at the top hundred too! Ya ain't the only one around here who can brag ya know . . . they don't call me blowinstink for nothin'! Good luck to you. What's your virtual vessel name?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am doin the Volvo Ocean Race game online and out of 150k racers in leg five I 546th. Its been fun so far and I've met some pretty cool people on there.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh shoot has the next leg started already?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CK - dude, where are you now? Have you even hit the first gate? The champagne's getting warm and flat. Heh-heh.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

hehe on which race VORG or Vendee?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In the VORG I am now 97th but not looking forward to the doldrums. Gonna have to do some bobbin and weavin to get some good speed down to NZ. Why would I wait til the first gate to start drinkin. I can sit at home or actually at the girlfriends house and she will bring me good good beer while i sit and stare at the screen for my ten minute updates to stay on top of my game. LOL :laugher :laugher :laugher  :laugher uke wheres the drinking smiley face?????


----------

